# Good news for Missy



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Dad is letting us keep Missy, the beautiful long haired tuxedo female


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

YAY DAD! ! ! ! So happy for y'all!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

She is going to the vets later


----------

